
Learn MongoDB - fogus
http://mongly.com/
======
andrewparker
I ran into a glitch on lesson 19 that would not register my input properly. It
was fine... i just advanced to lesson 20 manually, but might want to take a
look there.

Also, I found myself typing "db.unicorns.find()" a few times in order to
remember the schema. It would be easier if this data persisted in the
scrolling history or something so I didn't have to reexecute this command a
few times.

Great job though, I did the 15 min tutorial and felt like I had good control
of the basic CRUD syntax by the end of it.

------
patricklynch
This was fun. Granted, if I ever use MongoDB it'll probably be in Rails with
either Mongoid or MongoMaper, but this is a great intro to the underlying
operations.

And the linked book was concise, clear, and definitely worth the read.

*nitpick: I also ran into a glitch, and wound up redoing 18 lessons. On the bright side, I think this helped.

------
seaotter002
What an awesome interactive tutorial! It was actually fun going through that.

This would be a great format to help learn programming languages (thinking
Zed's Learn Python the Hard Way).

------
studioprisoner
I just went through some of the interactive tut. Was really good.

------
JohnAllen
Thanks so much for making these! Doing IS truly learning.....

------
fady
awesome work!!! love it...learning as we speak

------
krat0sprakhar
Karl Seguin FTW! :D

------
fedd
cool thing! can one make such lessons for some system other than Mongo?

